# Bill's sushi bar ,,or something



## mbiraman (Aug 29, 2016)

So i was doing a bit of kitchen reno lately and wanted to highlight my new knives and sushi stuff. Anyway here's what happened.



IMG_1580 by mbira2ride, on Flickr


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 29, 2016)

Well that's very nice.


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 29, 2016)

Needs more knives


----------



## Matus (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks nice - I also like the photograph even though I would frame it a little bit differently


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 3, 2016)

Need WAY more knives!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 3, 2016)

I really like the magnetic rack and accessories, maybe if I had something like that for storage it would confine the size of my collection


----------



## mbiraman (Sep 3, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I really like the magnetic rack and accessories, maybe if I had something like that for storage it would confine the size of my collection



Other than the small bowls and knives i made everything else. I've got a shop out back and decades of woodwork experience. I'll get one or two more knives but that's it. Right now i'm learning how to sharpen these guys.


----------

